# Rehabilitated red tegu finally ready for a new home: before/after pics



## TeguResearcheR (Dec 25, 2016)

Meet Mushu,

Surrendered to me at an expo at 6 months old, he hadn't eaten in 4 months! The person had bought him without any knowledge of lizard care or tegu care, and despite attempting their best...they realized they had no idea how to save him. Not wanting to invest money into the animal, they gave it to me. 

Mushu came with two small tail kinks and severe dwarfism of the nose, stuck on shed and lethargy. It has been an incredible 1.5 year journey: his nose completely grew out, his skin is gorgeous with hues of burgundy, red, pink, and bright white, he lost no digits or nails, and his tail kinks remained minor. He is now ready for a forever home. Please see below for before and after pictures, and see the 'for sale' section if you are interested in adopting him! 
PLEASE, always do your research BEFORE you get the animal......prevent these animals from suffering.


----------



## kaa (Dec 27, 2016)

He's beautiful, glad he got help before it was too late.


----------



## TeguResearcheR (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you! And he is now ADOPTED! To a wonderful EMT who is an experienced reptile parent


----------

